# Alchemie/Kräuterkunde



## Elgabriel (11. Dezember 2006)

Hey!
Ich habe da mal ein Problem und eine Frage (vorab bin Allianz, falls das was zur sache tut).

1. Wie bekomme ich den Alchemie-skill auf über 250??? Beim lehrer kann ich nix mehr lernen und da der Beruf bei 250/250 steht, bekomme ich keine Skills mehr! Gibt es da ein Buch, wie für Erste Hilfe, oder irgendwo einen besseren Lehrer als den in Darnassus?

2. Habe zwei Tränke in der Liste die sind noch Orange, für den einen brauche ich "Sekret des Untodes" und für den anderen "Sonnengras"! Beides habe ich noch nicht einmal gesehen (!!!) und bin doch schon nicht mehr ganz so klein (LVL 41). Ich weiß von den Kräutern am Anfang, die man nicht ernten konnte, weil der Skill noch nicht ausreichend war (inzwischen 264) aber die habe ich wenigstens gefunden. Wenn ich bei buffed nach sonnengras suche, werden mir z.B. im Ödland und im Hinterland Karten aufgezeigt, wo das zeug angeblich wachsen soll, wenn ich aber zu den Stellen renne, finde ich da nix! Bei meiner I-Net suche fand ich heraus, dass bei Sonnengras ein ITEM-Level 46 steht! Hat das damit was zu tun??? Werden mir die Kräuter erst ab LVL 46 angezeigt???

Falls das alles total bekloppte Fragen sind, schon mal sorry aber bitte trotzdem antworten, lasst mich nicht dumm sterben!

Ehre, Stärke, Freundschaft


----------



## Dr. House (11. Dezember 2006)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich habe da mal ein Problem und eine Frage (vorab bin Allianz, falls das was zur sache tut).
> 
> 1. Wie bekomme ich den Alchemie-skill auf über 250??? Beim lehrer kann ich nix mehr lernen und da der Beruf bei 250/250 steht, bekomme ich keine Skills mehr! Gibt es da ein Buch, wie für Erste Hilfe, oder irgendwo einen besseren Lehrer als den in Darnassus?
> ...




Moin....

also.... Alchi 250+ gibt es glaub in ferales in der Burg Fethermoon (oder so, Insel ganz im Westen)

dann Sekret des Untodes, wird gedropt von...... du wirst es nicht glauben.... untoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo und sonnengras musste Pflücken


----------



## Elgabriel (11. Dezember 2006)

also.... Alchi 250+ gibt es glaub in ferales in der Burg Fethermoon (oder so, Insel ganz im Westen)

Merce für die Auskunft, da werd ich mal hinschauen!

dann Sekret des Untodes, wird gedropt von...... du wirst es nicht glauben.... untoten  

Ach was, na ehrlich, sachen gibts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Haste vielleicht ne gegend für mich parat, wo die rum laufen??? 

jo und sonnengras musste Pflücken

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, nur wie gesagt, hab ich noch nie nicht welches gesehen und mich hätte halt interessiert warum nicht, ob es evtl was mit dem ITEM-LVL zu tun hat, das mir das Gras noch nicht angezeigt wird, lt. anderen Infos war ich wohl schon in Gegenden wo es wächst und mit dem Kräuter-Finden-Zauber werden die ja in der Minikarte angezeigt, alle bis auf das blöde Gras  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asteria (11. Dezember 2006)

Hier findest du Monster die Sekret des Untotes Droppen.. einfach auf das Monster klicken und du weisst wo genau es sich aufhält: Klick

Hier gibts Sonnengras: Klick


----------



## Elgabriel (11. Dezember 2006)

Asteria schrieb:


> Hier findest du Monster die Sekret des Untotes Droppen.. einfach auf das Monster klicken und du weisst wo genau es sich aufhält: Klick
> 
> Hier gibts Sonnengras: Klick




Danke schön, soweit bin ich zwar selber auch schon gekommen und habe aber an entsprechenden Punkten nix gefunden, ich probiers heute gleich nochmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asteria (11. Dezember 2006)

Bei den Pflanzen sind natürlich nicht immer an allen Punkten gerade welche da.
Was dort engezeigt wird sind lediglich die Punkte, an denen die Pflanzen "spawnen" können.


----------



## Akalitha (12. Dezember 2006)

na toll, dann werd ich mich entweder selber danach totsuchen oder vielleicht hab ich glück...poste doch mal wo es das sonnengras wirklich gibt.

thanks im voraus!


ja feralas...mondfederfeste heisst es ja nun... ) da kannst bis 300 lernen


----------



## Asteria (12. Dezember 2006)

Steht doch auf der Seite:



> In Region:
> [94] Azshara (Karte einblenden)
> [16] Brennende Steppe (Karte einblenden)
> [99] Feralas (Karte einblenden)
> ...



In diesen Gebieten gibt es Sonnegras... wircklich.


----------



## White Jen (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin selber Kräutersammler und hatte Kräuterkunde schon ziehmlich früh auf 300.

Reite/laufe einfach mal kreuz und quer durch die Gebiete in denen die Kräuter wachsen,irgendwann wirst du schon drüber stolpern.

Schau einfach auf 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/professions/herbalism.html 
,da (weiter unten)steht eine tolle Tabelle,ab welchen Skill du welche Kräuter sammeln kannst und eine Tabelle mit den Gebieten,wo man welche Kräuter findet, findest du da auch. Vielleicht hilft die dir weiter.


----------



## Elgabriel (12. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Kräutersammler und hatte Kräuterkunde schon ziehmlich früh auf 300.
> 
> Reite/laufe einfach mal kreuz und quer durch die Gebiete in denen die Kräuter wachsen,irgendwann wirst du schon drüber stolpern.
> 
> ...



Jo, de Tabelle ist super! Sehr informativ, aber für mein Problem nicht hilfreich!
Naja werd wohl warten müssen, bis ich mal über das Gras drüber falle!
Dabei werd ich mir dann noch an Hax brechen, so wie ich mich kenn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (12. Dezember 2006)

aso.Naja,aber irgendwann wirst es schon finden=) Skill einfach Kräutersammeln hoch und es lässt nicht mehr lange auf sich warten


----------



## Elgabriel (13. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Juuuuhuuu!
Habs gefunden, man möchte es kaum glauben! Im Hinterland! Warum es nun plötzlich ging un dvorher nicht weiß ich immer noch nicht, ist ja jetzt aber auch egal. Ich vermute das ich mit LVL 40 für das ITEM-LVL 46 zu klein war, weil am Kräuter-Skill kanns nicht gelegen haben, weil der war schon auf 265!

Und dann auch gleich noch mal ein fettes Merce für den Tipp mit dem Alchemie-Typen in der *Mondfederfeste* *schüttel*


----------

